# Rambutan



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Brought home some delicious Rambutan - it's the hedgie of the fruit world! 

Had to include Cholla & Zoey in on the fun. 
Heeeeeer's Cholla!
























And Here's Zoey!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I see those in the organic grocery store a lot, but I have never tried it, what does it taste like? 
I love the one where the cut-in-half part is on top of Cholla's head!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, they feel like grapes without the skin & they are very mild tasting. Almost, again, like grapes. Like tropical grapes.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds yummy. 
Should they be kind of squishy or firm when they are ripe? 
Sorry for the questions, they are very cool looking fruit and compliment hedgies very well, if I might add.


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Neat! rambutan are indigenous to my country.
If you're familiar with Chinese lychees, they taste like a cross 
between those and a mild grape. 

A squishy rambutan is overripe.

Our ouchie doesn't like grapes, lychees or rambutan, though :| 
She'll only lick for a bit, maybe take a small nip, then ignore.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you both PJM and Horge for your help and knowledge of Ramubtan! I am going to try them this week hopefully! 


Horge, have you tried apples, most hedgies like apple pieces, just remove the skin first. 

Again, PJM, you pics are wonderful!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

horge said:


> Our ouchie doesn't like grapes, lychees or rambutan, though :|
> She'll only lick for a bit, maybe take a small nip, then ignore.


Grapes are considered toxic for many small animals, hedgehogs included.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

I seriously LOVE rambutan so much but I've never seen them for sale in America!!! I became obsessed with them when I lived in Thailand for a summer!! Where do you live that they sell them?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You can try the organic food stores in your area, thats where I have seen them.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics as usual  !


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Loved the pictures, PJM! I, too, love to put things on the hedgehog's head - unfortunately so far she hasn't let me take one single picture...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

starby said:


> I seriously LOVE rambutan so much but I've never seen them for sale in America!!! I became obsessed with them when I lived in Thailand for a summer!! Where do you live that they sell them?


They were at the Oriental market here. If I could find them in Little Rock, then you probably have some in your area. :lol:



susanaproenca said:


> Loved the pictures, PJM! I, too, love to put things on the hedgehog's head - unfortunately so far she hasn't let me take one single picture...


 :lol: Yeah, my poor guys put up with so much. Everything's funnier on a hedgie head.


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Grapes are considered toxic for many small animals, hedgehogs included.


:shock: 
Even peeled? Yikes...
I'll try offering her bits of peeled apple instead. 
So far the only food she's shown serious interest in 
has been the dry formula kibble which the breeder
weaned her onto.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

horge said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Grapes are considered toxic for many small animals, hedgehogs included.
> ...


This is a recent thread that talks about grapes: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7137


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That picture is too cute, it looks just like a little fuzzy hat


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I love seeing the latest adventures of Cholla and Zoey. Now I want to seek out that fruit and try it!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Great pics PJM!  

Ah rambutan, I see the stuff being sold for up to 1$/kg in the streets all the time. It's a hassle to eat though cause there's little flesh and mostly seed.


----------

